# The snow's a comin



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

The latest forecast from Environment Canada says the majority of the country will experience a "temperature anomaly" of below-normal temperatures through the months of December, January and February.

Much of Nova Scotia, Saskatchewan, Alberta and parts of British Columbia and southern Ontario will also see above-normal precipitation = THE WHITE SHIT

Get the snowblowers geared up ladies and gents and prepare to once again become a Snow Miner, CRAP


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I guess this means...it will certainly be a White Christmas after all...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I find I can tolerate the cold temperatures when it's gray and snowy outside. A clear blue day and -20 is like nature giving you the finger.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Supposed to be the coldest winter in 15 years, according to EC. I hate winter and everything about it, especially in Alberta. At least in BC you don't have to plug in your cars. I miss BC so much.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its global warming......


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Its global warming......


more like global cooling


If "global warming" will make the next winter warmer...I am going to go burn some petrol and remove the cat on my car


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I don't mind the snow. It's the cold. It's -20 here


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

It's been winter since Nov. 22nd here in Toronto. Last year it didn't really arrive until Feb. The older I get the more I hate winter, but on the plus side, the older I get the faster time goes by so winter doesn't seem as long!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I find I can tolerate the cold temperatures when it's gray and snowy outside. A clear blue day and -20 is like nature giving you the finger.


I'm the opposite, please don't give me the grey season. I get depressed after a couple weeks knowing I've got 2 more months of it. Please give me white snow, cold temperatures so it sticks around and sun. Those are the best days to be outside and fool yourself into enjoying it.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im thankful i need not leave the foxhole until may-
its gonna be the best winter ever
just gotta get my supplies in before it gets real nasty.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you REALLY want to know the difference between Americans and Canadians - just keep reading this thread.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*I Hate Cold, and Very Hot/Humid Days too*

The "Global Warming" guys now call it "Climate Change".
They say some species will go extinct.

How is that a new thing? My car wasn't responsible for Wooly Mamoths extinction.

I have more to worry about, like Mad Cow, SARS, AIDS, Bird Flu, Peak Oil, Alien Abduction, Killer Bees, Lack of Bees, Draught, Floods, Asteroids, Ozone Depletion, Volcanos, Sunamis, Y2K, Various Influenzas, Secondhand Smoke, Drunk Drivers, Tazers, etc., etc.....


----------



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

i sure hope we get snow, i love snow, i love winiter, without winter im nothing, a christmas without snow is like like a guitar with 5 buttons and no strings, in other words, complete crap


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't mind the winter as long as we get those huge blue skys and sunshine with it. I love being out on snowshoes looking over the prairies on days like that. It's been pretty biting here already, but as long as the wind stays down it's not bad at all. We've got a fair amount of snow already, but hey, after all...it is canada


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool... It's finally snowing here now too! 

;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Cool... It's finally snowing here now too!


Ahh...we can have a realtime conversation about this storm as it moves across Ontario. Clint, you're the first to get it. How bad is it?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

snowing here now pretty good, maybe for the last couple hours- not a whiteout or anything but snowing pretty good lol.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i just made this snowman on my windowsill lol- good morning


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

We are currently under a winterstorm warning here, calling for between 25-30 cm of snow by tomorrow morning. Let it snow!!!:smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Who's "Clint"?

"How bad is it?"
Pffft! These people in Southern Ontario are wimps.... I grew up in Sault Ste Marie... What we got last night wasn't worth calling a storm by half....


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Here on Vancouver Island (Courtenay) we got dumped on. Must be around 30 cm. Here's our little dog Charlie. We had to carry him as the snow was over his head!







[/IMG]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That little dump last night only took 30 minutes to shovel, and most of it's going to melt in a day anyway (ask me, I'm the weather prophet). Looks real pretty too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Mr Yerp said:


> Here on Vancouver Island (Courtenay) we got dumped on. Must be around 30 cm. Here's our little dog Charlie. We had to carry him as the snow was over his head!


OMG he's a cutie-pie! I didn't think it ever snowed on the island. Is that normal for you guys? Say, are there any jobs in Courtenay? It's -22 here in Calgary with a windchill of -400 or something along those lines. I am looking to move out of Calgary.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmmm been snowing off and on north of the GTA for days now... BUT this morning was the worst! 2.5+ hrs for a 30 minute drive!! One person at the front of a BIG line just HAD to drive 15 kph! Arrrrgh! If you have to drive that slow on a snow covered road with clear visibility, STAY HOME!!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, we got about 30cm between yesterday and this morning. Heavy, wet, had to shovel my way out this a.m., not used to that. More coming too, would rather stay home beside the fire. Maybe my back will be sore tomorrow morning, hmmmmm. :wave:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Maybe my back will be sore tomorrow morning, hmmmmm. :wave:


Sounds like a good day to stay home and play with yer new Cherry Baby!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

it just dawned on me that the membership on this site encompases all of Canada......hmm....lets pick a time....earlier in NFLD of course....and all stand outside and light up a bic lighter simultaniously.......that should move the jet stream and help with global warming.
RIFF


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

All our snow is gone, but holy buggery ballsack is it COLD and windy!

If I wanted this, I'da moved to Winterpeg....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I want to go snowboarding so bad. lol
We've got about a foot of powder right now, and it's only -5


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> OMG he's a cutie-pie! I didn't think it ever snowed on the island. Is that normal for you guys? Say, are there any jobs in Courtenay? It's -22 here in Calgary with a windchill of -400 or something along those lines. I am looking to move out of Calgary.


This snowdump was too much and too early! Sounds like the whole country got a taste. Uggh.
There are jobs here, of course the lower paying ones are the easiest to come by. Depends on what you're into.
Calgary winters? Wayyy too cold! :smile:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mr Yerp said:


> This snowdump was too much and too early! Sounds like the whole country got a taste. Uggh.
> There are jobs here, of course the lower paying ones are the easiest to come by. Depends on what you're into.
> Calgary winters? Wayyy too cold! :smile:


Hah! My daughter moved to Victoria last year to get away from crummy winters. I haven't heard from her in a couple days. I still remember last November when I told her to pack her boots - "Dad! You don't need boots out there!". Maybe I should call and see if she wants her mittens too.

BTW Mr. Y - How'd you make out with that Triboost - is it doin whatcha wanted?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Right in the middle of the storm as i type. 

Cancelled school . 

The snow's a here.

So far we got about 30 cm. alot of places don't have power


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I know what you mean Luke. We got 40cm here yesterday, so the storm must be just about over for you.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

"BTW Mr. Y - How'd you make out with that Triboost - is it doin whatcha wanted?"
Hey thumbs. I used the Triboost a few weeks ago with one of my Guitarmates. It kicks butt! I also had it after my Monsterpiece fuzz, and the boost really brought that pedal to life!
Great pedal, thanks again.
By the way, it never REALLY snows here, we just say that to keep the unwashed hordes away....heheheh.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> All our snow is gone, but holy buggery ballsack is it COLD and windy!
> 
> If I wanted this, I'da moved to Winterpeg....


Just make sure you bring lots of beer when you do :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's quieter out there now but it's been a wild two days. The wind off Lake Huron can sting from the northwest. It's been the sort of day where the dogs go out and look forlorn, get their business done and head for the door to come in without playing at all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

